# Sports Commentary Cock ups



## NickP (May 6, 2002)

> >"Sure, there have been deaths in boxing but none of them serious." (Alan

> >Minter)
> >
> >"And this is Gregoriava from Bulgaria. I saw her snatch this morning and
it
>
> >was amazing!" (Pat Glenn - weightlifting commentator)
> >
> >"Andrew Mehrtens loves it when Darryl Gibson comes inside of him." (New
> >Zealand rugby commentator Murray Mexted)
> >
> >"This is really a lovely horse. I once rode her mother." (Ted Walsh -
horse
>
> >racing commentator)
> >
> >"I've never had major knee surgery on any other part of my body."
(Winston
> >Bennett)
> >
> >"The lead car is absolutely unique, except for the one behind it which
is
> >identical." (Murray Walker - F1 racing commentator)
> >
> >"I owe a lot to my parents, especially my father and mother." (Greg
Norman)
> >
> >"If history repeats itself, I should think we can expect the same thing
> >again." (Terry Venables)
> >
> >"I would not say that David Ginola is the best left winger in the
> >Premiership, but there are none better." (Ron Atkinson)
> >
> >"Ah, isn't that nice. The wife of the Cambridge president is kissing the

> >cox of the Oxford crew." (Harry Carpenter at the Oxford-Cambridge boat
race
>
> >1977)
> >
> >"Julian Dicks is everywhere. It's like they've got eleven Dicks on the
> >field" (Metro Radio)
> >
> >"Strangely, in slow motion replay, the ball seems to hang in the air for

> >even longer." (David Acfield)
> >
> >"What will you do when you leave football, Jack. Will you stay in
football?
>
> >(Stuart Hall - Radio 5 live)
> >
> >"And there goes Juantorena down the back straight, opening his legs and
> >showing his class." (David Coleman at the Montreal Olympics)
> >
> >"One of the reasons Arnie (Arnold Palmer) is playing so well is that,
> >before each tee shot, his wife takes out his balls and kisses them.....
Oh
> >my God! What have I just said?!!!" (US PGA Commentator)
> >
> >"For those of you who are watching in black and white, the blue is
behind
> >the brown" (Snooker commentator)
> >
> >True story... a female news anchor who, the day after it was supposed to

> >have snowed and didn't, turned to the weatherman and asked "So Bob,
where's that 8 inches you promised me last night?" Not only did HE have to leave
> >the set, but half the crew did too as they were laughing so hard!
>


----------



## Quatrofoot (Aug 29, 2010)

This was great!!!!! Thanks for that!


----------



## j8keith (Jun 26, 2009)

Some real classics :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------

